# Hp Touchpad Antutu Benchmark Results (Overclocked As Well)



## emxiaks (Nov 27, 2011)

Just finished knocking out the CM7 Alpha 3.5 results, and I must say, I am impressed.

Results:

*CM7 Alpha 3.5*

*1188 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 774
CPU integer: 1569
CPU float-point: 672
2D graphics: 258
3D graphics: 1230
Database IO: 305
SD card write: (6.6 MB/s) 66
SD card read: (36.6MB/s) 195
Total score: 5069



*1242 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 782
CPU integer: 1591
CPU float-point: 681
2D graphics: 260
3D graphics: 1224
Database IO: 310
SD card write: (7.5 MB/s( 75
SD card read: (39.2 MB/s) 196
Total score: 5119



*1404Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 846
CPU integer: 1718
CPU float-point: 731
2D graphics: 258
3D graphics: 1229
Database IO: 360
SD card write: (7.5 MB/s) 75
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 205
Total score: 5422



*1512 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 883
CPU integer: 1786
CPU float-point: 762
2D graphics: 258
3D graphics: 1229
Database IO: 345
SD card write: (7.5 MB/s) 75
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 205
Total score: 5543



*1620 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 912
CPU integer: 1869
CPU float-point: 787
2D graphics: 264
3D graphics: 1228
Database IO: 305
SD card write: (7.6 MB/s) 76
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 205
Total score: 5646



*1728 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 949
CPU integer: 1932
CPU float-point: 834
2D graphics: 264
3D graphics: 1243
Database IO: 355
SD card write: (7.6 MB/s) 76
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 205
Total score: 5858



*1782 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 969
CPU integer: 1959
CPU float-point: 842
2D graphics: 258
3D graphics: 1242
Database IO: 345
SD card write: (7.5 MB/s) 75
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 205
Total score: 5895



*CM7 Alpha 3*

*1188 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 777
CPU integer: 1487
CPU float-point: 644
2D graphics: 216
3D graphics: 1059
Database IO: 265
SD card write: (6.4 MB/s) 64
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 203
Total score: *4715*



*1242 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 794
CPU integer: 1524
CPU float-point: 658
2D graphics: 217
3D graphics: 1070
Database IO: 285
SD card write: (5.9 MB/s) 59
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 204
Total score: *4811*



*1404Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 844
CPU integer: 1631
CPU float-point: 700
2D graphics: 218
3D graphics: 1066
Database IO: 260
SD card write: (7.0 MB/s) 70
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 205
Total score: *4994*



*1512 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 886
CPU integer: 1687
CPU float-point: 730
2D graphics: 216
3D graphics: 1080
Database IO: 360
SD card write: (7.8 MB/s) 78
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 202
Total score: *5239*



*1620 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 917
CPU integer: 1749
CPU float-point: 756
2D graphics: 220
3D graphics: 1125
Database IO: 350
SD card write: (7.2 MB/s) 72
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 203
Total score: *5392*



*1728 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 949
CPU integer: 1797
CPU float-point: 775
2D graphics: 217
3D graphics: 1114
Database IO: 365
SD card write: (7.0 MB/s)
SD card read: (>50 MB/s)
Total score: *5487*



*1782 Mhz core clock*


Spoiler



RAM: 965
CPU integer: 1850
CPU float-point: 794
2D graphics: 211
3D graphics: 1193
Database IO: 350
SD card write: (7.0 MB/s) 70
SD card read: (>50 MB/s) 201
Total score: *5634*


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

what does this mean "My 1512 overclock was equal to my stock 1188." isn`t the score for 1512 higher then the stock?
I don't know about overclocking much, but i always set it to 1512...

I only set it to 1782 yesterday to play Samurai II: Vengeance and after 5 min into the game, my screen became grainy/pixelated... so i restarted to fix it (never happened before )


----------



## emxiaks (Nov 27, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> what does this mean "My 1512 overclock was equal to my stock 1188." isn`t the score for 1512 higher then the stock?
> I don't know about overclocking much, but i always set it to 1512...
> 
> I only set it to 1782 yesterday to play Samurai II: Vengeance and after 5 min into the game, my screen became grainy/pixelated... so i restarted to fix it (never happened before )


I see how this can be confusing. I'll edit the original post, but what I mean is:

On Alpha 2.1 my processor overclocked to 1512 scored in the same score range as my processor clocked at 1188 on Alpha 3.

They've drastically improved the 3D capabilities. On the 3D benchmark I was getting around 56 FPS at 1782. My phone barely gets 30, if I recall.


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,
I also tried this benchmark, and for some reason, I get similar numbers to yours, with the exception of my 3d scores. You scored a 1193 on your 3d and mine was a 941. Would some apps running (say, for instance I'm running go launcher ex instead of adw or something else) affect my benchmark tests?


----------



## emxiaks (Nov 27, 2011)

Updated 12/23/11:
Added CM7 Alpha 3.5 Benchmarks
Updated Formatting


----------



## sdemmitt (Dec 2, 2011)

Much improved over 3.0 for sure.
Thanks for posting that.

My highest at 1782 mhz running xron 3.5 w/ v6 supercharger

6767

If you are looking to squeeze every bit out of your touchpad, I'd recommend giving that a shot.


----------



## emxiaks (Nov 27, 2011)

sdemmitt said:


> Much improved over 3.0 for sure.
> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> My highest at 1782 mhz running xron 3.5 w/ v6 supercharger
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm not looking to go crazy, I just want to document the optimizations as they go out.


----------



## sdemmitt (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah gives me a great baseline for the tweaks I've done since then
thanks


----------



## hurwitzmm (May 15, 2012)

Score of 5119


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

try a benchmark that's more relevant to most people, since it measures how good your performance is in frames per second

https://play.google....nchmark21&hl=en


----------

